# "Sex Tape V.I.P.": Neue Realityshow zeigt Promis beim Sex (oder auch nicht...)



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Als 2007 ein Sextape von Kim Kardashian und dem Sänger Ray J veröffentlicht wurde, machte es das damalige It-Girl über Nacht berühmt - so sehr, dass viele Beobachter glaubten, Kardashian hätte es mit Absicht lanciert. 

Ob das neue Reality-Format "Sex Tape V.I.P." die teilnehmenden Prominenten ebenfalls zu Weltstars machen wird, ist zwar fraglich, die Einblicke ins Liebesleben der Stars dürften aber ähnlich intim ausfallen.

Das zumindest verspricht der Streamingdienst Discovery+, wo ab 25. August vier Episoden der neuen Show abrufbar sein werden.
In jeder Folge wird Moderatorin *Natascha Ochsenknecht* drei berühmte Liebespaare empfangen, die sich zuvor in ihrem Alltag gefilmt haben - und zwar nach dem Motto "Ganz oder gar nicht". 
Das heißt: Selbst im Schlafzimmer und beim möglichen Geschlechtsverkehr bleibt die Kamera an.

Das schaue man sich dann gemeinsam an und spreche anschließend „ganz offen“ darüber, wie es um das Sexleben des Paares bestellt ist. 
Und die Zuschauer dürfen sich laut Discovery+ darauf freuen zu erfahren, "bei wem es erotisch knistert und wo eher tote Hose herrscht" - und was die Gründe dafür sind.
Was genau der Zuschauer zu sehen bekommt, dazu hält sich der Sender noch bedeckt...

Mit dabei sind unter anderem It-Boy *Julian F.M. Stoeckel* und sein Partner Marcell, Schlagersänger *Ennesto Monté*, der sich einer Penis-Verängerung unterzogen hat, und seine neue Freundin Marry, Tattoo-Model *Kate Merlan* mit ihrem Ehemann Jakub Jarecki, die Ex-"Sommerhaus"-Teilnehmer *Frank und Elke Fussbroich* sowie Burlesque-Tänzerin *Eve Champagne* mit ihrem Partner Dennis. 

Ganz neu ist das Konzept übrigens nicht. Vor zwei Jahren strahlte der Sender TLC eine ähnliche Show aus – nur mit normalen Bürgern.

Quellen: Watson.ch, Express, Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger, Bild


----------



## EmmaW (11 Aug. 2022)

Dann tippe ich eher auf "nicht", außer es sind Pornodarstellerinnen dabei, aber wen interessieren die?


----------



## TNT (11 Aug. 2022)

Stoeckel beim Sex...Pfui Deibel 🤮


----------



## usopen (11 Aug. 2022)

Spricht das jetzt für mich oder gegen mich, wenn ich niemanden von denen kenne?


----------



## Mifune (11 Aug. 2022)

usopen schrieb:


> Spricht das jetzt für mich oder gegen mich, wenn ich niemanden von denen kenne?


Für dich, wieso fragst du überhaupt???


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

usopen schrieb:


> Spricht das jetzt für mich oder gegen mich, wenn ich niemanden von denen kenne?


Mir geht's genauso, also eher positiv.


----------



## Atavist (11 Aug. 2022)

Und Titten-Hugo, der olle Schlawiner, hat's vor Jahren schon kommen sehen ...










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2752196994877071


----------



## Crippler (12 Aug. 2022)

usopen schrieb:


> Spricht das jetzt für mich oder gegen mich, wenn ich niemanden von denen kenne?


Definitiv für dich!


----------



## neysee (12 Aug. 2022)

usopen schrieb:


> Spricht das jetzt für mich oder gegen mich, wenn ich niemanden von denen kenne?


Wenn man älter ist und aus NRW stammt, kann man Frank Fussbroich noch aus der wohl ersten deutschen Reality-Serie über die Familie Fussbroich kennen. Wobei der Unterschied zwischen damals und heute ist, dass Frank damals immer seltener vorkam, je peinlicher er wurde, heute ist das umgekehrt.


----------



## EmilS (12 Aug. 2022)

Was qualifiziert Frau Ochsenknecht eigentlich, diese Filmchen anzuschauen und zu beurteilen? Ist sie die deutsche Kim Kardashian oder Pamela Anderson?


----------



## Death Row (12 Aug. 2022)

Frau Ochsenknecht ist einfach die erste, die die Hand hebt bei sowas


----------



## TheGent (12 Aug. 2022)

Oh Kacke. Die Fussbroichs kommen zurück? 😱


----------



## Big*Ben (12 Aug. 2022)

Ob Ernesto das nach seiner Verlängerungs-OP überhaupt schafft ? 🤔🤣


----------

